# Another satisfied first bacon smoker



## wazoo (Mar 8, 2013)

I finished producing my first bacon with the help of a several responses on the forum.  I am very happy with how it turned out.  Of course I have a few things that I am going to tweak a bit but that is the fun part of the process.

I picked up a 13 .6 lb pork belly with skin on at our new Restaurant Deport for $2.59/lb. That is a pretty good price in the greater Seattle area.  I used Pops brine and cured for 14 days. I did not have any room in our refrigerator so I just used my cooler and some ice bottles that we use for camping.  The cooler worked so well that I had some concerns with the brine not being as effective because it was at 33 degrees. I just took out one of the ice bottles and it stayed right at 35 - 38 for the last week.













Bacon 1.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013


















Bacon 2.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013






Then I made room in the refrigerator for a day and a half of drying to get a good pellicle.  I cold smoked it with an 18" AMTS and pit master blend pellets.













Bacon 3.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013






I did the first smoke for 12 hours put it back it the refrigerator over night then added another 6 hours the next night.  The temperature was in the low 40s at night so I just let the AMTS finish sometime in the night and pulled out the bacon that evening when I got home.   This was the first product out of my new smoker so I was really happy on two accounts.  I was looking for a little more color but one of the responses on the forum suggested that cold smoking with still give good flavor without a whole lot of color.  So I went with just the two smokes.  He was right.  The smoke flavor is great.  Lots of flavor without overpowering.













Bacon 4.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013






Back into the refrigerator to mellow for a two days (but that was all I could stand waiting).  I cooked a couple of slices to see how it was.  It turned out fantastic.  A nice smoky flavor with a touch of sweetness and just the right amount of salt. The family was really happy.  We ended up cooking more and eating at 10:30 at night.













Bacon 5.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013


















Bacon 6.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013


















Bacon 7.JPG



__ wazoo
__ Mar 8, 2013






We have 10 lbs of bacon in the freezer but I don't expect it to last long.  Like so many others here I think I have purchased my last commercial bacon.  I really liked Pops brine but just to learn more my next batch will be a dry brine.  Then I can figure out what I like best.

Thanks again to all the help the I got from SMF.  This is truly one of the best sites out there.

Wazoo


----------



## sound1 (Mar 8, 2013)

You're hooked now.  Congrats on the first run coming out the way you liked it.

RD kinda gets me sometimes on the pricing of bellies, watch the site for pricing for your area, sometime a great deal sometimes not so much, I checked once and they were a buck cheaper in a New Orleans store than here...Same product/supplier...Mentioned it to the MGR of the store and he knocked of a bit on the price.

BTW  Did you try making anything out of the skin??


----------



## wazoo (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks on the tip about RD.  I compare prices with Cash and Carry and Costco.  Typically RD is cheaper and Costco does not have belly.  I have the skin vacuum sealed in the freezer.  I am thinking about rolling a roast in it and smoking it.  I have a few stents, so I try to avoid things like cracklings.  The bacon will be enough for the arteries. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I did not know what else to use the skin for but I figured it had to be good for cooking somehow.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice looking bacon. It's great when it turns out good the first time.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice job. I will be doing bacon soon so I need to earmark this thread.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 8, 2013)

looking great! I so cant wait to start doing my own Bacon!

Kat


----------



## bear55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bacon is next for me.  I made my own breakfast last week and it is gre at.  Have purchased my last store bought sausage.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks great!



~Martin


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice job, Wazoo! I started out my first bacon with the Pitmaster's Blend, and have shaken things up with apple and peach pellets the next couple times.

 So where is the RD around here? Do you have to be a member?


----------



## wazoo (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments.  I would tell anyone that is thinking about making bacon but been hesitant to jump in, "just do it".  With guidance of several posts on the subject and the ability to ask for help, I don't think anyone could ask for more.  It is very straight forward and think the results speak for themselves.


----------



## dougmays (Mar 11, 2013)

looks great! i can't wait to do my own!


----------



## bad santa (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice job Wazoo!!  I've got 8 lbs of belly bacon that has been soaking in Pop's brine and will be ready to start smoking tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## wazoo (Mar 11, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> Nice job, Wazoo! I started out my first bacon with the Pitmaster's Blend, and have shaken things up with apple and peach pellets the next couple times.
> 
> So where is the RD around here? Do you have to be a member?


Have you noticed any significant taste change with the other pellets.  I am guessing it is a little mellower smoke taste.  The new RD is located on the North side of Woodinville where Hwy 9 crosses Hwy 522.  You do have to be a member.  All it takes is to be a business owner.  You have to show your business license when you apply for membership.  They do have really good prices on most things but you still have to pay attention to other sales in the area.

Wazoo


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 12, 2013)

Guess RD isn't in my future, then. That's ok, I can still get belly at Cash & Carry.

Yes, I do notice a difference in smoke flavor, especially when you're smoking over the period of a few days. I did a peach smoke last time that tastes great. Thinking about cherry next time.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 12, 2013)

Wazoo......one of my favorite things to do with pork hide is Porchetta but I'm sure your heart doc would have a fit. Maybe just a small one... ;>)

Brad


----------



## wazoo (Mar 12, 2013)

bkleinsmid said:


> Wazoo......one of my favorite things to do with pork hide is Porchetta but I'm sure your heart doc would have a fit. Maybe just a small one... ;>)
> 
> Brad


Porchetta sounds like a great idea.  I ran out of time this week so the skin is vacuum packed and waiting the freezer.  I pay attention to what the doc says but still go with the basic theory

"As long as I am here I am going to have a good time" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





that includes great food.


----------



## cabin (Mar 14, 2013)

Great looking bacon! How dificult was it to remove skin after smoking? I am trying my first batch of bacon but I cut of skin before curing and ended up with some extremly thin slabs without much fat. If anyone has any sugestions about skin removal I would much appreciate it, I will be trying another batch after reading comments. Thanks


----------



## wazoo (Mar 14, 2013)

CABIN said:


> Great looking bacon! How dificult was it to remove skin after smoking? I am trying my first batch of bacon but I cut of skin before curing and ended up with some extremly thin slabs without much fat. If anyone has any sugestions about skin removal I would much appreciate it, I will be trying another batch after reading comments. Thanks


Thank you for the compliment on the bacon.  I actually cut the skin off before curing also.  I just took my time and approached from the top pulling back on the skin and cutting (kind of like skinning a deer).  I felt that I did get the skin off and still left most of the fat.  There was on area that was probably only 1" thick at the most but this was more the cut of the belly and not the skinning process.  I had concerns that it looked to thin also but when all was said and done it was not a problem at all.  We have already gone through two pounds plus the ends.  I guess this is going to disappear a lot quicker than commercial bacon.


----------

